# Article 680.14



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*The interpretation I keep hearing is that the the second line is an exclusive list of what can be used. And since EMT is not on that list, it can not be used. But for that interpretation to be true, the second line would have to make the first line of the same article null and void since the second line is eliminating the need to be "listed and identified" as it states they "shall be considered to be resistant".*

&&&&

You should've gone to law school.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Just run ENT, and be done with it.


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

joebanana said:


> Just run ENT, and be done with it.



It's the AHJ, I'll have to. 



If he told me I needed to stuff mac-n-cheez in my armpits to get the job passed I'd have mac-n-cheez in my armpits.


Just wanted to vent.


Wait a minuet, I just got that.


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

telsa said:


> You should've gone to law school.



I think I've spent too much time around lawyers as it is. I prefer to be around honest people.:vs_cool:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I think the code is saying that those conduits listed are naturally resistant. It doesn't exclude other methods that can be modified, such as PVC coated MC, or painted EMT if approved.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Rodger said:


> 680.14(B) Wiring Methods:
> 
> > Wiring methods in the areas described in 680.14(A) shall be listed and identified for use in such areas.
> >
> ...


If you consider the definition of "identified" 



> Identified (as applied to equipment). Recognizable as suitable for the specific purpose, function, use, environment, application, and so forth, where described in a particular Code requirement.


The first line is a requirement that wiring methods be 

listed; 

and 

identified for use in for pool pump rooms. ​
I agree that this could be better written, FFS just list the subset of wiring methods that are acceptable and eliminate the other verbiage. 

But, I'd say the second line serves to "identify" RMC, PVC, etc. as suitable for use in pool pump rooms. 



> And...


I'd say anything from there down isn't important due to 



> ARTICLE 300
> Wiring Methods
> I. General Requirements
> 300.1 Scope.
> ...


This is a modification in another article; where 300 lists corrosion resistant methods doesn't matter, the list RMC, PVC, etc. supercedes.


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

splatz said:


> If you consider the definition of "identified"
> The first line is a requirement that wiring methods be
> listed;
> 
> ...



Then by that logic even if 680.14 did ban EMT, 680.21 would trump since 680.14 is dealing with a more generic "Pool House" and 680.21 deals specifically with "Permanently Installed Pools: Motors: Wiring Methods: On or Within Buildings" and states in very clear language...


_"When installed on or within buildings, electrical metallic tubing shall be permitted."_


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There is no easier, cheaper way to get it all in than PVC, unless you were legally able to run Romex all exposed willy nilly, which of course is not allowed. Sooo,,, What exactly is the problem? The code guys are trying to help you out here. They are steering you towards PVC, so you are out of there by noon, and get the rest of the day off to spend swimming in the pool. I didn't see any LFNMC in the second sentence. I have to get some newer code books I guess than me old 08 so I can verify dis. Would be nuts not to have that in there someplace.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the intent of the code is clear.

you are grasping at straws.

as always, just my .02. your results may vary.


----------

